# Oris 17 Jewel



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Hoping somebody can help... I've used my google skills and so far come up with very little.

So I'm bidding on this "Vintage" Oris 17 Jewel (only number I can see on the case is 7441) at the moment but before I get carried away are they any good (they seem to go quite cheaply - usually sub £50 and I wondered why)? How old do you suppose it might be?


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I don't recognize the logo design at all. Have I missed something? Take a look at oris' website to see when/if that style of logo was used


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

nope. cant find anything definate


----------

